# Canada Creek Ranch Elk Hunting



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I just found out that Canada Creek Ranch offers a very well organized Elk hunting opportunity for any lucky hunter that has a tag for the December hunt in area G. I believe their goal, in coordination with the Mi. DNR, is to kill 10 cows and 18 bulls off their ranch that also includes the 8500 acre Black River Ranch and a adjoining 700 acre golf coarse . As of today 7/23/2013 they have 15 hunters signed up for the 2013 hunt. 3 cow hunters and 12 bull hunters. 
I talked with Eric at the Canada Creek Ranch today and plan to secure a cow hunt this evening. 
I copied some info from their web site below.


*Elk Guide Service*

*What the Ranch Offers*








A Group of Guides with a successful hunter.



Each hunter is assigned a guide from the guides available at the Ranch. These guides know the property and the elks habits they follow them all year. In addition to the guides, the Ranch provides a number of "scouts" located around the property to help locate the animals. The guides and scouts all communicate through the Ranchs radio net, so they are in constant touch to assist the hunters.

If you take an animal, the guides and scouts are available to help drag the animal out of the woods to the nearest two-track. There they load the elk and it is hauled to your vehicle.


*Opportunity*








A Beautiful Elk taken off of CCR.


Canada Creek Ranch has over 11,000 acres of forest available to the elk in Montmorency County. With a variety of oak ridges, aspen, pine and jack pine, Canada Creek attracts large numbers of elk each year. Because the landscape is varied, your hunt will remind you of the wild west. You will not believe you are hunting in the Midwest! Last winter it is estimated that 50 to 70 bulls were on the Ranchs property during the December Elk season. All you need is the permit.


*Hunter Incentives*








CCR successfull hunter.

In order to encourage hunters to take elk from the Canada Creek Ranch, we offer a "free hunt." We do ask for a $200 deposit that will be returned to you on opening morning. In addition, we have a co-operative agreement with the Black River Ranch to share these great opportunitiesthats an additional 8,500 acres.

*Accommodations*








It takes alot of team work for a bull like this.


There are rooms available at the Ranch House and cabins for hunters who need some type of accommodations. The cabins are furnished and have cooking facilities but you must supply your own linens and clean it before you leave at a charge of $90.00 a night. Rooms will be made available at a charge of $70.00 per night. Also, we will make arrangements for you to shoot your weapon with our guides. This will be your last chance to insure your rifle is properly sighted in.

*Arrangements*








We will put the Elk right into your pickup.


 If you are interested, contact Chuck Whitmire by using the contact us link at the top of the page or call (989)785-4201 and leave a message. He will be able to contact you at a later date. Below is our brochure and information to fill out and send to us to reserve your spot.
Elk Hunt Welcome Letter
Elk Hunt Brochure

*Note*


_*Canada Creek Ranch Association ONLY participates in the December and January Elk Season in Area G. All other areas and dates are not applicatble with CCR. You must have a permit issued by the State of Michigan.*_
_Be aware that all applicable DNR regulations apply to the hunt on the Ranch property. In addition, the Association assumes no liability for any adverse circumstances in connection with your hunt. There is no implied guarantee of success._

*Links*


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

As long as you are happy with a truck hunt, CCR is a great opportunity to kill an elk for little to no cost. 

They have a ton of scouts out driving around looking for animals on CCR, BRR, the golf course and all the state land surrounding them. Once they find some, they call over the radio and everyone with an applicable tag hightails it over there as fast as possible and circles the block until the elk are killed. 

You need to know and understand that there is about a 99% chance that you will never leave the seat of your guide's truck while you are hunting.


----------



## LPichan (Dec 30, 2007)

It's true that you could hunt entirely from the truck, but that's not the only option. I hunted there in 2010 and made it clear in advance that I wanted to walk. They matched me up with a guide that wanted to do the same and we covered a ton of ground and saw lots of animals. Just make it clear what you are looking for.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

I killed an elk there in 1995. I walked the legs off a guide and he told me to go on by myself. Jim


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the input fellows! 

It is official and I am signed up to hunt CCR.

They say they will match guides to your style hunt. I doubt I will be walking any guides legs off but I will give it a shot.

I am not opposed to a stalk from the truck later in the week to do my part in knocking down the elk herd. 

Time to dust off the 30-06.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Your stalk will be about 10 feet from the truck. Just far enough to load and aim. They make you wait in the club house till about 8am. Some of guides will be traveling the property while you wait till time to hunt. If they have elk on the club land you wont be hunting very long.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

A friend of mine dad went with them a few years back. He shot a hell of a bull .That's it just rode around listening to the radio, chased the elk with the truck. Then jumped out and shot it. OH BOY ! Then possed for his hero shots. I know I would want to do it a lot different. But to each his own I guess.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

hunting man said:


> *Your stalk will be about 10 feet from the truck.* Just far enough to load and aim. They make you wait in the club house till about 8am. Some of guides will be traveling the property while you wait till time to hunt. If they have elk on the club land you wont be hunting very long.


Hunting man,
It sure seems to be a two sided fence on this subject!!! :lol:



LPichan said:


> It's true that you could hunt entirely from the truck, but that's not the only option. I hunted there in 2010 and made it clear in advance that I wanted to walk. *They matched me up with a guide that wanted to do the same and we covered a ton of ground and saw lots of animals.* Just make it clear what you are looking for.


And then there is this .......



James Dymond said:


> I killed an elk there in 1995. * I walked the legs off a guide and he told me to go on by myself.* Jim


 






hunting man said:


> Your stalk will be about 10 feet from the truck. Just far enough to load and aim. They make you wait in the club house till about 8am. Some of guides will be traveling the property while you wait till time to hunt. *If they have elk on the club land you wont be hunting very long.*


With the hunt being 4 months away, I will have only 7 days to get it done and it is a once in a lifetime hunt..........the anticipation is killing me!!!




stickbow shooter said:


> A friend of mine dad went with them a few years back. He shot a hell of a bull .That's it just rode around listening to the radio, *chased the elk with the truck.* Then jumped out and shot it. OH BOY ! Then possed for his *hero shots.* I know I would want to do it a lot different. But to each his own I guess.


My guide will have to drive a Chevy.......got to look good for the hero shot:evilsmile


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

I went to ccr last December with my father in law for his hunt. He didn't shoot one until Tuesday after I had to leave but the weekend I spent there was pretty fun. It is a truck hunt and you will cover a lot of ground. Regardless, it's not easy to just kill one. You still need to be a good shot and they are wild. They don't wait for you to shoot at them. I was able to see 15 different bulls while I was there but we either didn't have a shot or too small. The first morning we did stalk two 6x6's right at daylight for a good hour and a half. Its amazing how animals that size can disappear so quick. The adrenaline rush is just like any other hunt. I was impressed and you will definitely enjoy yourself. Good luck!


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I am not real familiar with the Canada Creek elk hunting but from what I read here it sounds like a win win for the club and the hunters. A lot of people get to be involved with the hunt which generates a great atmosphere in terms of sportmanship and comradery. It may not be what some prefer but it sounds like you can request to hunt using the method you choose. I personally commend the club for their efforts in giving sportsmen an alternative to other means of hunting these elk at a minimal expense and an opportunity to hunt an area that could easily be off limits for the hunters.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

hunting man said:


> Your stalk will be about 10 feet from the truck. Just far enough to load and aim. They make you wait in the club house till about 8am. Some of guides will be traveling the property while you wait till time to hunt. If they have elk on the club land you wont be hunting very long.


What do they charge for this??

Doesn't sound like a hunt

sounds like a shoot.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

They charge you to stay at their resort for a room and a $200 deposit that they refund you when you get there and register. From my experience hunting with a guide there, they are more concerned about the crop/forest damage therefore they hold the hunt for nearly next to nothing.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

They ask for a deposit of $200 in check form. You get that back the first morning at the Clubs breakfast orientation meeting where you will be meeting your assigned guide. If you are a no show they will keep your deposit. At the end of the hunt you will be given a envelope to gift the club a fee you feel is appropriate. You don't have to give them a thing but you will be on a hunt of a lifetime and they treat you like it. Most gift the club well and tip their guide. Many of the guides will refuse any tips but just might drink a cold one with you at the end of the days hunts.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Closing in....12/07/2013 I am geeked


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

RMH said:


> Closing in....12/07/2013 I am geeked


You should practice sleeping for the night before you leave.:SHOCKED:
(Have a great time at elk hunting time!)


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

RMH said:


> Closing in....12/07/2013 I am geeked


Did you draw a bull or cow tag? One thing that I wish I would've done more while there is take pictures. We took some but reflecting on everything that happened, we didn't take enough. Good luck and post pics!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Cow tag. 
Thanks for the heads up on pictures. I was never much of a picture taker until these last few years. It is an effort that is well rewarded. I hope to a good job with the camera.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Go get 'em Rich!

Hope to see you at the Cigar Lounge tomorrow! You may have to drive one of the attendees back to Novi afterward.


----------



## auger (Mar 6, 2013)

Got my cow in '07 off the Pigeon River Forest. 325 dressed, fit right in my pickup bed. Best hunt ever! Good luck to you RMH, bring your favorite hunting buddy. Mine was my Mom

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ggb (Mar 14, 2013)

farmlegend said:


> Go get 'em Rich!
> 
> Hope to see you at the Cigar Lounge tomorrow! You may have to drive one of the attendees back to Novi afterward.


Did someone say cigar lounge? I could easily kick back with an Oliva V double toro...


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

RMH said:


> Closing in....12/07/2013 I am geeked


Good luck!


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Good luck RMH, hope you have a great hunt.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

The hunt is over.....

We got to Canada Creek Ranch the day before the hunt to get signed in and to check our rifles.









Range time.









Breakfast and orientation at 6:00 am and met with our guides and we were off on the hunt.










My hunt lasted 4 days. We drove pretty much all the roads in the ranch and walked several ridges and swamp edges. We were always in radio contact with the other guides and knew when there was elk spotted. I learned the bulls are a little easier than the cows. The bulls, at times, will just stand around and you can maneuver into position for a shot. The cows don't give you a second look and you need to be on your toes.
As the hunt progressed we listened to the bulls fall on the radio. 

Did not get to see any bulls taken in the field but caught this lucky hunter up at the ELBO Inn celebrating.










The only bull we saw dead in the field just a few minutes after the shot was taken was Lewis Hank's bull. His guide and ours were brothers and we were keeping tabs on Mr. Hank. On the forth day of the hunt around 11:00 am he was able put his tag on this nice 4x5. I believe he was the last bull hunter to fill his tag on the ranch this year.









Two hours later the guides and trackers did a little push and I was able to fill my cow tag. I hear these little ones taste good.



















It was awesome to see the well managed habitat and beautiful landscapes within the ranch. What a deer and elk mecca. We saw close to 30 elk on our 4 days hunting the ranch.

I believe there were 5 or 6 cow tags still left to be filled after day 4. 

I had a blast and it was a great hunt with great people. The only thing that could have made it a better hunt would be if I was carrying a bull tag. We saw a few (only because we were not pursuing them) running around on our hunt and they sure are a big and beautiful creature.


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Congrats RMH, sounds like you enjoyed yourself. As of today they have 11 bulls and 18 cows on the board. They're working hard for the cows.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Congrats on your hunt. Nice looking cow.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Congrats on your elk. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Looks like you had Richard Smith as your guide. I hunted with him on the ranch when my son drew a tag.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats! I can't wait until I have an oppertunity like this.


----------



## Rockokloco (Nov 29, 2013)

RMH, 

Congratulations, that sure does look like some good eatin'

RK


NRA Life Member
NAHC Life Member
Whitetails Unlimited Life Member


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Rockokloco said:


> RMH,
> 
> Congratulations, that sure does look like some *good eatin'*
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone!

I butchered her up today, she hung for 12 days. I was fortunate to be able to have a spot in my garage to hang her without becoming frozen.

While we were butchering the 3 of us ate both tenderloins, a big fat cubed steak each. Then we were wondering if I needed to add anything to the grind. Topped off frying up few burgers and decided nothing needed to added. GOOD EATIN!!!

Had a Christmas dinner tonight at Steve & Rockys, and I have to say I ate just as well if not better at lunch. Sorry Big Steve  but the electric fry pan in the garage was on fire today.....


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats RMH! Nothing better than elk meat in my book. If you haven't tried elk steaks on the grill yet, you really need to.


----------

